# what's a 40 ft ladder like?



## wazeaz (Jan 13, 2008)

new house and I need to paint fascia up at the peak. I think a 32 ft ladder might reach but was thinking of getting a 40 ft.
boy are they big. what's it like trying to stand one up? can one person do it?

thanks


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

I remember when fifties were out in the market place. As to the forty,unless you have a good deal of experience with ladders I would not recommend usage alone. Back injury comes to mind,broken windows,broken fencing, tops of trees sheered off. Thats just getting the ladder stood up.Now if you did not have it planted in a good place there is the risk of the ladder kicking out from under you. From what I have experienced the ride isn't worth the risk.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

> what's a 40 ft ladder like?


Huge

If you are not familiar with using them, they could be pretty dangerous to use by yourself

I am familiar with using ladders, and 32 foot is as high as I'll do
...and that's a struggle, but do-able

The only way I'll do 40 is with some (preferably large) help


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

You might be better off highing the pros for this one. As stated, 40's a whole different kind of ladder, and a whole different kind of working height. (It's a 2 person set up too)


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Rent a cherry-picker


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

I guess reaching it from the roof is not an option?


----------



## sevver (Apr 28, 2008)

perpetual98 said:


> Rent a cherry-picker


Bingo, that is the only way I will paint my Mom's house anymore. Plus while you have it clean the gutters and trim your trees. Say it costs $400 a day, the time you save from not climbing up and down makes it worth it. Plus, you have to buy the ladder. Then you have to store it. Boom truck with a basket is the only way to go.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

From what I have experienced the ride isn't worth the risk.

You're lucky to be here to say that.


----------



## sevver (Apr 28, 2008)

I climbed a ladder once to go through a hatch in the roof of a precast building, it was an extension ladder with three extensions. It was pretty freaky to say the least, I won't do it again. and I don't see how it would be manageable by one person.


----------



## Chagres (Oct 13, 2007)

The older I get, the less I want to get that high on a ladder. I'll second the cherry picker idea. Taking down even a 30' by yourself when the windy storm starts rolling in from nowhere is a real eye-opener!

Chagres
ICanFixUpMyHome


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry I can't resist this !! 
A forty foot ladder is 20 feet longer then a twenty foot ladder.

Just some humor
deck hand


----------

